# Check Valve help!!



## Knight1978 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I have a question about my Air Compressor. I have an older model Pro Source Model # 1110C, Serial # 2007084047, 2.5hp 10 Gallon. Yesterday I went to tighten my check valve and it just broke into pieces. I'm having trouble finding my check valve. Mine has the unloader line connection at the 9 o'clock position not the 3 o'clock position. I might have to buy the 3 o'clock style and rought a new unloader hose. Here are some pictures. Hopefully someone here knows what I have and a good way to fix it and find the proper parts. I also have to figure out the best way to get the broken piece out of the tank connection. Thank you.


----------

